# Puqpress



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Surprised there hasn't been more mention of the Puqpress on here.

It's an automatic tamper - you set the pressure, and it tamps to the same pressure each time. Because it uses pressure rather than depth, it doesn't matter if you've got 16g or 18g in the basket, or you're switching between coffees that sit higher and lower in the basket.

  P1670066 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1670067 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1670068 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1670070 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  P1670072 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Here's a one handed video of it in action (which can't go on Youtube because of the Drake in the background so it now has a funky stock reggae soundtrack). The fact I can pull a shot one handed is pretty














The base can attract grinds so it needs a wipe down with a brush or dry cloth every half dozen shots or this can happen:

  IMG_20180303_090200 by wjheenan, on Flickr

There's been rumours of a new base with a different coating which will hopefully stop the stuck grinds but it hasn't materialised yet.

For home use it's probably overkill, but if you're spending £2k on a machine and £1500 on a grinder for home (and maybe £120 on a tamper anyway) then it's maybe worth considering to never have to think about tamping again. If you have a shop with different staff on the machine it's 10/10.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Why only 58mm?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jony said:


> Why only 58mm?


I have seen 58.3 for sale so there maybe others

https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/puqpress-automatic-coffee-tamper-58-3mm.html


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They do 58.3 and 58.0, also other sizes to order.

Mine's a 58.3 and is clean AF round the edge of the basket.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks they look bigger online, but in fact they look a reasonable size.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks great Will. Great for a coffee shop.


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

We are also using that Puqpresss, it is great for lazy people or if you only want to use one hand.

The coated base is much better we got that working.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

@mildred has a cupboard full


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It's either puqpress or a holiday?haha


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I love my puqpress, wouldn't swap it out for the world.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Interesting video


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Terranova said:


> We are also using that Puqpresss, it is great for lazy people or if you only want to use one hand.
> 
> The coated base is much better we got that working.


Being essentially a lazy person and wanting to get the optimum shot from my Titus grinder and GS/3 combination, I've recently invested in a PuqPress.

I love the consistency that it gives me! Watch for a huge manual tamper collection to come up for sale very soon!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

I just can't get over how much it costs for what is a very simple machine. Are they really £750?!?!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

BaggaZee said:


> I just can't get over how much it costs for what is a very simple machine. Are they really £750?!?!


Considering you can get a hydraulic press for under £100 it does seem a little steep. They are a touch bigger mind. 

I can see the bonus of having one in a café for both consistancy & reduction of RSI but they'd have to have a serious reduction in price before I thought of getting one for home use.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I would've considered one myself, except the shot prep required with the Versalab makes it a waste of time. Besides, I like my olive wood Torr Goldfinger sharpedge too much..


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Lovely looking bit of kit and I can understand how it'd be great for a cafe set up with different beans / basket sizes but for home use I'm struggling to see how it's any more consistent than a "Push" style tamper? Or maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

In all the vids it seems to be grind then Puqpress. Is there really no need to distribute? I see it does a couple of presses, presumably the first 'levels it off' a bit? Just interested, that's all!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

MildredM said:


> In all the vids it seems to be grind then Puqpress. Is there really no need to distribute? I see it does a couple of presses, presumably the first 'levels it off' a bit? Just interested, that's all!


Really?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jony said:


> Really?


Yes!

Although after Ian's op I suspect he won't be able to use a tamper . . .


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

We shall see,


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Yes!
> 
> Although after Ian's op I suspect he won't be able to use a tamper . . .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jon_Foster said:


> Lovely looking bit of kit and I can understand how it'd be great for a cafe set up with different beans / basket sizes but for home use I'm struggling to see how it's any more consistent than a "Push" style tamper? Or maybe I'm missing something?


If you use the same bean all the time then a push will be consistent. I normally have about ten bags on the go at one time so the push isnt great with the different bed heights



MildredM said:


> In all the vids it seems to be grind then Puqpress. Is there really no need to distribute? I see it does a couple of presses, presumably the first 'levels it off' a bit? Just interested, that's all!


Good practice to do some horizontal taps to distribute so its flat before tamping imo


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I had a go on one of these at @jeebsy's the other day. Couple of palm taps into the puqpress and even an out of practice idiot like me can make half decent epsresso . Yes they aint cheap, but then again none of the stuff alot of espresso heads have is.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

So it's an electric click tamper? £150 at a push but there's nothing mysterious or clever to justify more.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

BaggaZee said:


> So it's an electric click tamper? £150 at a push but there's nothing mysterious or clever to justify more.


A Push tamper with no electronics in it is £139


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I personally do palm tap, palm tap, tap on tamping mat, puq, pull shot.

At events where I'm doing upwards of a 1000 coffees a session, it's a life saver, you can tamp at the same time as flushing the group head (amongst other things) and it's one less thing that's sore after a few days of action - now if somebody would only automate the EK43 thwacker..

I didn't buy it for events of course, I bought it for my kitchen - my girlfriend has an annoying habit of getting up early in in the morning for work and demanding coffee, between the Puqpress, the freezer and the whiteboard of recipes, the human element is mostly removed and passable shots can be made by anyone who knows what buttons to press.

For home use, I can see why folk might have qualms about the price - it's fair enough really, but in busy shops with 10s of thousands of pounds of gear and who usually end up buying more than a few £100 tampers anyway, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

robashton said:


> For home use, I can see why folk might have qualms about the price - it's fair enough really, but in busy shops with 10s of thousands of pounds of gear and who usually end up buying more than a few £100 tampers anyway, it's a no-brainer.


If you're a 'committed' home barista with a setup that potentially costs several thousand pounds (L1R/Slayer/GS3/Titus grinders etc) then it's not completely ridiculous - and to spend so much on equipment while leaving the variable of tamping open, when there's a solution, seems a bit disingenuous.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Oh sure - once you're invested, you're invested. I consider the price to be a complete steal for what it provides my kitchen.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

jeebsy said:


> If you're a 'committed' home barista with a setup that potentially costs several thousand pounds (L1R/Slayer/GS3/Titus grinders etc) then it's not completely ridiculous - and to spend so much on equipment while leaving the variable of tamping open, when there's a solution, seems a bit disingenuous.


I'm glad I only have one bean at a time on the go for espresso otherwise this would be another want on my (ever growing) wish list....!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm not sure if anyone was running a book . . .










Thanks to @jeebsy for sourcing the all black 58.3 for me









Placed order Thursday, here Friday!

I wouldn't say I am lazy! I love gadgets and equipment though! I'm totally impressed with the Puqpress, the simplicity, the consistency of tamp and the aesthetics







Thanks again Jeebsy, you're a star!!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yep odds was shocking.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I love my Puqpress - also courtesy of Jeebsy! Great consistency.

I just need to catalogue, photograph, price and list my collection of tampers and other associated bits and pieces which are unlikely to be used now.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MildredM said:


> I'm not sure if anyone was running a book . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'ya know, that would look lovely sat next to a Speedster.. Black body panels, nice bit of chrome... would go well with a monolith or two...

(..plants seed, waits to see if anything starts sprouting..







)


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rhys said:


> D'ya know, that would look lovely sat next to a Speedster.. Black body panels, nice bit of chrome... would go well with a monolith or two...
> 
> (..plants seed, waits to see if anything starts sprouting..
> 
> ...


I never knew you were considering getting a couple of monoliths.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> I never knew you were considering getting a couple of monoliths.


I allready have a conical and a flat. They just happen to be in the same grinder

















..and then hidden away so you can't see them


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rhys said:


> I allready have a conical and a flat. They just happen to be in the same grinder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just bonkers.

I want one!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Justified in a busy café but slightly OTT and overpriced for someone's kitchen. I'll stick to my Torr Tamper. It looks classier.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

For anyone new to Puqpress, or about to take delivery, I can recommend watching the setup video


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

This really is the ultimate in exorbitance for a pleb like me. I tend to follow a value for money approach where there are diminishing returns for increased cost. This is amplified as a coffee newbie where you want significant guarantees of improvement before you are willing to splash the cash.

As an engineer i think it's a beautiful machine, but probably doesn't add 25 times the value to my coffee over a standard manual tamper.

I imagine this is a different story in a busy cafe.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Aside from scales I reckon it would make the biggest single improvement to most people's coffee.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

jeebsy said:


> Aside from scales I reckon it would make the biggest single improvement to most people's coffee.


That's interesting because a lot of people say that tamping isn't as important as distribution when tamping manually. Do you think the consistency of this does away for the need to worry about distribution?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry, if you cannot learn to tamp properly, then stop making coffee! I understand in a commercial environment with multiple staff.....in a house.....get away man!!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

OTT ?.............. WTPuq !









This little extravagance arrived today courtesy of @jeebsy

All done and dusted in less than 24 hours ! superb service!

Unlike @MildredM, I went for black/grey............ well, black/black is so last week!

I've only used it to tamp three doses so far but I can immediately see how this unit would be an absolute godsend in a commercial environment.

As for having one in the domestic kitchen............ I do !

Maybe, after only three consistent, level, tamps, @ less than 1.5 seconds a piece, it's too soon for me to be extolling the virtues of this machine?

Or maybe I'm just holding back for fear of pushing @Rhys over the edge !


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Sorry, if you cannot learn to tamp properly, then stop making coffee! I understand in a commercial environment with multiple staff.....in a house.....get away man!!


100%. It would be like getting a clima pro for home use


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

GingerBen said:


> That's interesting because a lot of people say that tamping isn't as important as distribution when tamping manually. Do you think the consistency of this does away for the need to worry about distribution?


You still need to distribute well with a Puqpress.

Tamping seems to be something people think they do well, but actually don't - whether that's inconsistent pressure or being a bit off to one side or spinning while pushing down or whatever. Home baristas might develop weird habits without a peer ever saying 'WTF are you doing' like they would in a commercial environment. This totally removes the chance to do all that.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> 100%. It would be like getting a clima pro for home use


If you make a decent amount of coffee and are a load up the hopper kinda person (and have the cash), then why not...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> If you make a decent amount of coffee and are a load up the hopper kinda person (and have the cash), then why not...


Indeed.

Even if you don't do those things my personal opinion is: why not buy what the Flip you can afford and enjoy. I was being more snide rather than expressing my own personal opinion.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

On the radio the other day Botox and plastic surgery was being discussed. A woman explained how much she'd spent on her lips, her boobs, and how she liked to wear make up, and I immediately judged her by my own standards. I have no interest in having any part of my anatomy injected or cut and padded and stitched, and I thought how stupid . . . and then I stopped myself realising I had no knowledge of this woman, or what would drive anyone to go to such lengths. And sometimes I feel the same about hobbies and suchlike, and then my mind wanders to coffee and how the sky really isn't the limit with this hobby. When all is said and done we could buy the most expensive espresso machine and all the rest of the kit and still not spend anything near the cost of a decent new car (roughly speaking). And while I am not defending why I bought a PP (or why any anyone would for that matter) I find I take it personally when others do judge my decision . . . Because I am sensitive like that. So I am going to repost something Kelsey Grammer said the other Sunday when he was on Desert Island Discs, and if I offend then . . . Sorry.

Judgement without knowledge is the greatest of all crimes... and if you judge after you have knowledge then you're kind of a jerk.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

jeebsy said:


> You still need to distribute well with a Puqpress.
> 
> Tamping seems to be something people think they do well, but actually don't - whether that's inconsistent pressure or being a bit off to one side or spinning while pushing down or whatever. Home baristas might develop weird habits without a peer ever saying 'WTF are you doing' like they would in a commercial environment. This totally removes the chance to do all that.


Agree but you'd have to be circa 25 times worse (not sure what the measurable attribute is here) or maybe only getting a decent coffee 1 in every 25 pulls (attributed exclusively to bad tamping) to justify the cost increase over a manual tamper.

On the grinder front I'd hazard that a more expensive one has a larger effect (I'm talking Pareto principle here) relative to its cost than an automatic tamper.

Ultimately once you've got a lot of high end kit you probably are into the realm of 'marginal gains' by any means a la Dave Brailsford, so can justify these sort of things as they will likely make a difference to you. I want to make it clear I'm not knocking anyone who gets one.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> 100%. It would be like getting a clima pro for home use


Joe, a Clima Pro actually influences your cuppa....a tamping device probably effects the cuppa a minuscule amount. You cannot compensate for what comes out of your grinder, once it is in the pf are you seriously suggesting that a Puqpress can compensate for having poor tamping skills.....learn how to do it properly! it is not about money.....if I wanted one I could have two......the point I am making is in a domestic environment where it is you versus machine then in my humble, you are doing yourself a dis service if you think you cannot tamp just as well......if you cannot, then buy a bean to cup.....but a proper commercial one of course capable of serving hundreds of cups per hour, just incase the neighbours come round


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Joe, a Clima Pro actually influences your cuppa....a tamping device probably effects the cuppa a minuscule amount.


A tamping device will always give you an acceptable tamp. If you tamp manually and make an arse of it, that drink will be sub-optimal. So a tamping device can have an effect on the cup.



dfk41 said:


> once it is in the pf are you seriously suggesting that a Puqpress can compensate for having poor tamping skills.....


Yes


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> A tamping device will always give you an acceptable tamp. If you tamp manually and make an arse of it, that drink will be sub-optimal. So a tamping device can have an effect on the cup.
> 
> Yes


Jeebsy, I knew the answer before I said that, but two serious points. In a commercial environment, I fully agree and if I had staff with mixed skills then I would have one, but if shot preparation is truly terrible it will compensate to a point, but it is not going to teach you anything. If your tamping skills are really awful, practice. At what point do your skill levels increase? So possibly/probably after a day, a week or a month, you will have a seriously expensive bit of kit sitting there until you find the next victim......as they say, the fax machine was a brilliant invention but totally redundant until someone else bought one.

I agree wholeheartedly, that if you have the money you should buy what you want. This is coming from someone who in others eyes will have wasted a lot of money on high end kit. I always think that if I buy something, like a Clima Pro, use it for a month then sell it on for a small loss then all I have done is rented it. I do not buy things which have questionable value and I never have a problem shifting them!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's not a solution to poor prep or distribution. Whether you tamp manually, or with a Push or a Puqpress, poor prep and distribution will more likely lead to a poor shot.

Tamping is something you don't have to do manually. If you can automate it, and get it to be exactly right every time, why not do it?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Personally I'm still pedalling a bike to rub two sticks together to heat my water and get the machine to pressure...

This must be witchcraft...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> It's not a solution to poor prep or distribution. Whether you tamp manually, or with a Push or a Puqpress, poor prep and distribution will more likely lead to a poor shot.
> 
> Tamping is something you don't have to do manually. If you can automate it, and get it to be exactly right every time, why not do it?


I agree with you, in a working environment. I disagree in the home. The only excuses I can think are firstly, boys (and yes, women!) toys, fair enough, and secondly as a teaching aid, at which it becomes redundant, unless of course you never learn. If you are capable of preparing a shot correctly, working out grind coarseness, flow of shot, distribution but fall down at the last hurdle of tamping, as previously said, buy a bean to cup


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I don't get why being able to tamp should be a prerequisite for making coffee. A bit like if you can't drive a manual car, don't bother with an automatic, just get the bus?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Working for a stockbrokers I see people throwing thousands away in seconds, nobody really questions it, the puqpress is probably the cost of a weekend away. It's strange how some things seem acceptable but other things seem like over the top extravagance. Its not for me and I probably couldn't justify the cost but can see why some may reach a point where this may seem like a decent buy especially those who have a top setup, commercially must be a godsend for a passionate owner who can't find the right staff but wants to offer a consistently good cup.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

All this discussion is pretty interesting. I'd love to see the machine developed to the point where it did an OCD type distribution bit and then tamped for you. That would be great and I'd get one for our shop in a heartbeat. For me though, I'd always have to use the distribution tool first - so I suspect the potential for saving repetitive injuries is of more interest than tamping consistency.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Howaay @jeebsy....LOL

You know as well as I do, that in order to make a decent cuppa, especially a decent repeatable cuppa, you need to bring together all the elements aka The Perfect Storm. Tamping is just one part of that. Why should the Puqpress be recommended to fix that part, as opposed to say an 30 minute hands on session with someone able to teach and show how to tamp properly. Tamping is important, to a point, but no more so that all of the other components. Which leads us back to a coffee shop with different people with different skillsets all making coffee in a shop with your name over the door. I get that.....I do not get that anyone with enough of an interest in coffee to shell out many many £'s on all the gear, feels that they fall at the last hurdle unless they shell out another £700 plus......maybe tomorrow I will wake up and feel completely different and rush out and buy one.........then I will put my saddle on my Llama and cross the mountains to the corner shop, yodelling along the way eating Swiss chocolate before I wake up and change my mind........!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Howaay @jeebsy....LOL
> 
> You know as well as I do, that in order to make a decent cuppa, especially a decent repeatable cuppa, you need to bring together all the elements aka The Perfect Storm. Tamping is just one part of that. Why should the Puqpress be recommended to fix that part, as opposed to say an 30 minute hands on session with someone able to teach and show how to tamp properly. Tamping is important, to a point, but no more so that all of the other components. Which leads us back to a coffee shop with different people with different skillsets all making coffee in a shop with your name over the door. I get that.....I do not get that anyone with enough of an interest in coffee to shell out many many £'s on all the gear, feels that they fall at the last hurdle unless they shell out another £700 plus......


If all it takes to show someone how to tamp is half an hour hands on, why should that not be the answer for a coffee shop too?

If tamping is no more or less important than other parts of the process, why can that not be automated, when other things have (maintaining temperature of the boiler using a pressure stat/PID, grinding via timer)?

Where do you draw the line, is a Push tamper or Mahlgut OK? Or should people who use them get bean to cups too?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> If all it takes to show someone how to tamp is half an hour hands on, why should that not be the answer for a coffee shop too?
> 
> If tamping is no more or less important than other parts of the process, why can that not be automated, when other things have (maintaining temperature of the boiler using a pressure stat/PID, grinding via timer)?
> 
> Where do you draw the line, is a Push tamper or Mahlgut OK? Or should people who use them get bean to cups too?


I accept your point on teaching people to tamp, but I do not accept automation is the answer. There are probably quite a few coffee shops who use a Puqpress and probably even more that do not....so who is right and who is wrong. I would suggest you either get a better teacher for your staff, or get staff who can learn how to tamp without a machine, as automation is not the answer.....knowledge is and always will be....Jeebsy, I think you should scrap your fancy grinders and coffee machine and go bean to cup....you know it makes sense!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Jeebsy, I think you should scrap your fancy grinders and coffee machine and go bean to cup....you know it makes sense!


Super automatics are being touted as a big growth area in speciality coffee so that might not be too wild a prospect.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> I accept your point on teaching people to tamp, but I do not accept automation is the answer. There are probably quite a few coffee shops who use a Puqpress and probably even more that do not....so who is right and who is wrong. I would suggest you either get a better teacher for your staff, or get staff who can learn how to tamp without a machine, as automation is not the answer.....knowledge is and always will be....Jeebsy, I think you should scrap your fancy grinders and coffee machine and go bean to cup....you know it makes sense!


Having employed a few barista types now, I'd have to say that getting them all to tamp the same is extremely difficult. Added to that is the fact that if you have 5 people making coffee in your shop, they'll probably need two or three different sized handles on their tampers to be as consistent as they can be. Add in the 1:1 training that probably won't get you where you want to be anyway and I'm surprised that more shops don't use them as they're very good value in that context.

I think it's slightly different for a home user, just the good old fashioned 'eliminating variables' stuff, which is always going to be attractive to people and the cost of getting those things nailed is for the individual to weigh up for themselves in my opinion.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com

as stated, I understand and appreciate the control it could bring in a busy environment where standards have to be upheld....after all, I suspect that that was what it was designed for


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Super automatics are being touted as a big growth area in speciality coffee so that might not be too wild a prospect.


It is always good to converse with you, William!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Super automatics are being touted as a big growth area in speciality coffee so that might not be too wild a prospect.


It is always good to converse with you, William!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Snakehips said:


> OTT ?.............. WTPuq !
> 
> View attachment 32904
> 
> ...


The black and grey suits the grinder actually!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

When I think of how much people spend on other bits of kit I am not surprised on people buying these for home .

And why not .YOLO

be good if we could get a forum raffle going for one so at least someone can blag one for a song .


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> The black and grey suits the grinder actually!


Thanks... it was well worth the surcharge









I only bought it for the colour coordination...... didn't realise it tamped coffee as well !!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> All this discussion is pretty interesting. I'd love to see the machine developed to the point where it did an OCD type distribution bit and then tamped for you. That would be great and I'd get one for our shop in a heartbeat. For me though, I'd always have to use the distribution tool first - so I suspect the potential for saving repetitive injuries is of more interest than tamping consistency.


Are you that convinced of the merits of OCD?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> All this discussion is pretty interesting. I'd love to see the machine developed to the point where it did an OCD type distribution bit and then tamped for you. That would be great and I'd get one for our shop in a heartbeat. For me though, I'd always have to use the distribution tool first - so I suspect the potential for saving repetitive injuries is of more interest than tamping consistency.


Are you that convinced of the merits of OCD?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

fluffles said:


> Are you that convinced of the merits of OCD?


No, I wouldn't say that I am exactly. Except that what it definitely does (in exactly the same way as the £15 eBay versions do) is really help with getting a good tamp. A quick sweep with the 'OCD' and you have this perfectly flat surface - so just sit the tamper on top and then gently push straight down - it's much harder to tamp wonky if you're starting off straight.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Might just screw this to my wall and save a few quid... I've got mine still off my Major (..somewhere)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I need to get those dynametric tamps don the mythos and mount that on the wall, oh wait a minute just mount it to th front of the grinder, bugger!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I need to get those dynametric tamps don the mythos and mount that on the wall, oh wait a minute just mount it to th front of the grinder, bugger!


Nah, it'll never catch on









I actually like the look of the Puqpress but I enjoy my grinding/distribution/tamping routine. I'm only making coffee for me so would be pointless. I'm tamping on a flat prepared surface anyway, so the final tamp isn't too hard to get wrong.

In a busy environment I can see the benefits..

What's needed now is a Puq distribution one that takes care of that before tamping..


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh and I'd hate to see @MildredM 's little people getting squished by the puqpress. It would be like a scene out of The Fly or Terminator


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Let's make one, we could call it the pucker press!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Let's make one, we could call it the pucker press!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why not the sucker press?.......LOL


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Why not the sucker press?.......LOL


This serious we could be onto something here


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MildredM said:


> On the radio the other day Botox and plastic surgery was being discussed. A woman explained how much she'd spent on her lips, her boobs, and how she liked to wear make up, and I immediately judged her by my own standards. I have no interest in having any part of my anatomy injected or cut and padded and stitched, and I thought how stupid . . . and then I stopped myself realising I had no knowledge of this woman, or what would drive anyone to go to such lengths. And sometimes I feel the same about hobbies and suchlike, and then my mind wanders to coffee and how the sky really isn't the limit with this hobby. When all is said and done we could buy the most expensive espresso machine and all the rest of the kit and still not spend anything near the cost of a decent new car (roughly speaking). And while I am not defending why I bought a PP (or why any anyone would for that matter) I find I take it personally when others do judge my decision . . . Because I am sensitive like that. So I am going to repost something Kelsey Grammer said the other Sunday when he was on Desert Island Discs, and if I offend then . . . Sorry.
> 
> Judgement without knowledge is the greatest of all crimes... and if you judge after you have knowledge then you're kind of a jerk.


Couldn't agree more 'M' ..... For some time I worked with a shift of people, we all earned or had the opportunity to earn the same money, unlike my workmates ?, we chose to have a reasonably good car and holidays, my workmates chose to visit the social club on a daily basis and bet on horses regularly - the stick I got for having a decent car was incredible.

Added to that, how often do you see cars worth 0000's avoid entering a car park to save a few quid and prepared to park adhoc.

Jon.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Missy said:


> Personally I'm still pedalling a bike to rub two sticks together to heat my water and get the machine to pressure...
> 
> This must be witchcraft...


Well why didn't you use it to solve your storage problems















... Jon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Thanks... it was well worth the surcharge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the same when ordering my Slayer - black nickel polished will be a perfect match.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Why not the sucker press?.......LOL





coffeechap said:


> This serious we could be onto something here


So instead of the coffee machine working on pressure before the filter - it works on a vacuum sucking it through the filter







.

Anon.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

MildredM said:


> I did the same when ordering my Slayer - black nickel polished will be a perfect match.


Slayer TBH nothing would surprise me , I'll take the LR off ya hands


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> I agree with you, in a working environment. I disagree in the home. The only excuses I can think are firstly, boys (and yes, women!) toys, fair enough, and secondly as a teaching aid, at which it becomes redundant, unless of course you never learn. If you are capable of preparing a shot correctly, working out grind coarseness, flow of shot, distribution but fall down at the last hurdle of tamping, as previously said, buy a bean to cup


Unless you have a medical condition (arthritis, huntingtons etc.) which hinders tamping.

This is most definately aimed (& priced) for the commercial market to give consistant tamping across multiple users while also staving off RSI.

If a domestic user decides to get one for whatever reason (be it health motivated or simply desire for a gadget) then why not? It's no different to the autotamp on an oricle.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> @mildred has a cupboard full


One of every colour







anyone.

Jon.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Trying some things out to make the base less attractive to grinds - up first, DLC. Might try something Teflon related next depending on how this goes.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I can't think what DLC is! DL Coating . . . Hmmmm!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

MildredM said:


> I can't think what DLC is! DL Coating . . . Hmmmm!


Diamond like carbon


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I can't think what DLC is! DL Coating . . . Hmmmm!


It's like you (I think). Obviously Rhi Rhi said it best anyway.





.

Oops though I missed off the carbon bit that throws my sentence out anyway :-(


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> It's like you (I think). Obviously Rhi Rhi said it best anyway.


Oh I see . . . A vision of ecstasy


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I did the same when ordering my Slayer - black nickel polished will be a perfect match.


Snuck this amongst the dross....

It's true, you have, haven't you?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Snuck this amongst the dross....
> 
> It's true, you have, haven't you?


Hehe! No! Honestly, NO


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Hehe! No! Honestly, NO


This isnt the first (or last) time I've used this in relation to your purchases...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> This isnt the first (or last) time I've used this in relation to your purchases...


Oh no no no no no no yes! What a character!!!!!


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks like there's something en route in regards to a coating...


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bg1BtHsjn4e/


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

cambosheff said:


> Looks like there's something en route in regards to a coating...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bg1BtHsjn4e/


Hmmm interesting. I'd heard a rumour about that coating, HasBean didn't know anything about it though. I find it tamps naked p/f's perfectly ok


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

cambosheff said:


> Looks like there's something en route in regards to a coating...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bg1BtHsjn4e/


There's been rumours about it for months, I asked the UK distributor and they said a new coating had been in the pipeline for a while but there'd been nothing substantive communicated about it. That nano coating looks quite similar in finish to what's on the Push.

I got mine coated in DLC, it's better than stock but not a significant improvement (although it looks really cool). Someone else was talking about a Teflon based coating being most suitable. Might try that next.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Only just caught up on this. If driving love one of these right now, one handed coffee making whilst holding a baby, frigging fantastic, I keep getting grief for prioritising my espresso....


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

They should be I'd frigging love!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Was thinking about the puqpress this evening while making some espressos.. There's me dosing out my beans, portafilter clipped into the Versalab.. Slowly dropping beans into the grinder using a little funnel, so as not to stall the burrs and shave some more belt off as it spins on the back pulley wheel (crackers isn't it.. Spending nearly £2k on a grinder, only to find you need a 50p plastic funnel with the end cut off to feed it







). Carefully removing the portafilter so as not to spill coffee.. Putting a aluminium ring on so I can distribute the volcano into a fluffy mound with my Londinium tool, then a swizzle round with palm style distribution tool to flatten the puck before taking 2 seconds to tamp with the Torr sharp edge Goldfinger.. And I'm looking at my black and silver Speedster and Versalab thinking a nice black and silver puqpress would look lovely sat between them... I must be mad... Right, I'm off to post my bank cards through the gaps between the floorboards before I think about it any more..


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Grahamg said:


> Only just caught up on this. If driving love one of these right now, one handed coffee making whilst holding a baby, frigging fantastic, I keep getting grief for prioritising my espresso....


You need a decent sling- essential tool for coffee production at Chez Missy. How big is said baby?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I can see some problems arising^^


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Missy said:


> You need a decent sling- essential tool for coffee production at Chez Missy. How big is said baby?


Good point, need to re-familiarise myself with the ring sling, he's 2 months now so still needs a little care to ensure head is supported.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Grahamg said:


> Good point, need to re-familiarise myself with the ring sling, he's 2 months now so still needs a little care to ensure head is supported.


If you pull the fabric right up to the neck, then create a "pillow" by twisting the tail and tucking it in across the back of the neck, obviously be careful not to add pressure to the spine.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Missy said:


> You need a decent sling- essential tool for coffee production at Chez Missy. How big is said baby?


I've got an 11 week old here, using a Boba 4G for coffee time!









(My wife normally uses a wrap)


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Was thinking about the puqpress this evening while making some espressos.. There's me dosing out my beans, portafilter clipped into the Versalab.. Slowly dropping beans into the grinder using a little funnel, so as not to stall the burrs and shave some more belt off as it spins on the back pulley wheel (crackers isn't it.. Spending nearly £2k on a grinder, only to find you need a 50p plastic funnel with the end cut off to feed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are a lovely bit of kit though


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Rhys said:


> Was thinking about the puqpress this evening while making some espressos.. There's me dosing out my beans, portafilter clipped into the Versalab.. Slowly dropping beans into the grinder using a little funnel, so as not to stall the burrs and shave some more belt off as it spins on the back pulley wheel (crackers isn't it.. Spending nearly £2k on a grinder, only to find you need a 50p plastic funnel with the end cut off to feed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It currently and note currently, confuses me that given all the directions you and many people on the forum have travelled, this way and that, even with spring tampers that it comes to considering bordering committing to purchasing a Puqpress ( I know I took part in the raffle) a piece of equipment that further erodes that ability to, through your own time served experience, achieve a perfect tamp and brew.

So in the future if you could simply chuck some beans in at one end and get a coffee at the other with no input whatsoever in between, would you go there.

Where does the enjoyment cease to take part other than a brew at the end of it and at best you have selected the beans.

Jon.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

xpresso said:


> It currently and note currently, confuses me that given all the directions you and many people on the forum have travelled, this way and that, even with spring tampers that it comes to considering bordering committing to purchasing a Puqpress ( I know I took part in the raffle) a piece of equipment that further erodes that ability to, through your own time served experience, achieve a perfect tamp and brew.
> 
> So in the future if you could simply chuck some beans in at one end and get a coffee at the other with no input whatsoever in between, would you go there.
> 
> ...


I"d gladly take a b2c if it gave a good coffee (& the ability to fail dismally at latte art ) for the price. Playing with equipment is fun but at the end of the day, it's the result in the cup that counts for me. If my budget ran to it I'd have got a mellitta caffeo by now.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

xpresso said:


> It currently and note currently, confuses me that given all the directions you and many people on the forum have travelled, this way and that, even with spring tampers that it comes to considering bordering committing to purchasing a Puqpress ( I know I took part in the raffle) a piece of equipment that further erodes that ability to, through your own time served experience, achieve a perfect tamp and brew.
> 
> So in the future if you could simply chuck some beans in at one end and get a coffee at the other with no input whatsoever in between, would you go there.
> 
> ...


I don't think I would go there tbh. My tamping is fine, as my distribution techniques give me a flat bed to tamp on. Tamping is the last thing I do and takes a few seconds to do.

Now if there was a press type thing that looked like the Puqpress that did all the distribution that my grinder requires and tamped, then I might be tempted.

Eliminating variables leaves only your grind level and input weight to worry about before putting it in the machine. After that it's still playtime with temp, preinfusion times, full pressure, ramp down and shot times/weight etc. Changing my machines variables also has a big impact on my final shot just as the input grind. If you change your tamp pressue slightly without realising it, you could put any differences down to your grind for instance..


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

I can see a great many customers here for the driverless vehicle .... an excuse for having a good bevvy and not having to drive accepted.

Jon.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

#brandeverything


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 34932
> 
> 
> #brandeverything


The SAS model?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> The SAS model?


Desert colours, or is that dessert colours?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rhys said:


> Desert colours, or is that dessert colours?


Now you got me thinking about choc chip cookie dough espresso cups again. ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Seen the gold one . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

From the PP FB Page:

When the gold Puqpress from Absolute Espresso Services comes your way, you gotta stop and take a pic (or 20 ).

This truly amazing paint job got us thinking. Would you like to see our Puqpress models come in different colours? If you do, make sure to comment on this post and let us know what colour or colours you'd like to see.


----------

